
Find a $1,000 a Month Business Idea from Reddit - aashishlowanshi
https://startupcountryblog.wordpress.com/2016/10/18/find-a-1000-a-month-business-idea-from-reddit-forums-where-people-post-about-things-they-want-to-buy/
======
k__
Sounds like "Sales Safari" from Amy Hoy :)

I tried this with industries I deemed interesting, but found out it wasn't
that easy. Most easy wins were already solved. Then I was stuck with getting
deeper and extrapolating pains they might have but don't see, etc.

